# Acupuncture belfast pre Ivf



## Weejays (Sep 30, 2015)

Hi ladies im due to start ivf with Rfc belfast im hoping to try acupuncture can anyone recommend anyone in the belfast area ? Thanks


----------



## belfastgirl (Mar 22, 2011)

Try Sharon Campbell acupuncture. I went to her for my first ivf cycle which didn't work unfortunately however I always found Sharon lovely and I always left feeling relaxed. She is also Zita West affiliated!


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

I went to Sharon Campbell on Ravenhill Rd too, would def recommend - it was such a relaxing experience x


----------

